# 85' Nissan 720 4x4 clutch issue



## steve g. (Feb 23, 2006)

I have to push the clutch all the way to the floor to prevent grinding. Sometimes that isn't even enough. The clutch kit was replaced a few years ago so I assume it is something else. The master/slave cylinders don't look like they are leaking and the res. is full. Any ideas?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Steve,

You might try adjusting the rod at the pedal under the dash. There is a lock nut you loosen and then turn the rod to make your adjustment.
Good luck!


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

blownb310 said:


> Steve,
> 
> You might try adjusting the rod at the pedal under the dash. There is a lock nut you loosen and then turn the rod to make your adjustment.
> Good luck!


If thats not it, it may be your clutch master cylinder. If the seal inside goes bad, it wont push all of the fluid needed.


----------

